# New MP3 player.



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

I got sick and tired of the Apple shuffle and the need to have I tunes on the computer to transfer sounds. I bought a Susnsa clip to replace it. Now I can't figure out how to get the sounds off windows media on to the MP3 player. I did it about a year ago for my brother but I just can't not figure it out my self* NOW*.

Thanks.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

The wife has a sansa, all she does is plugs it into the computer via usb. It opens up a disc in my computer and she just pulls her music over to the disc.

deano


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

No disk appears on my computer.

 Al


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I used to have a Sansa Clip. If I remember right, I went into Media player and it shows up on there. But I think I first made a list, then drug that list onto the icon of the Sansa, and then it transfered them? I remember it sometime having issues. I like the iTunes setup more, so that is why I use my ipod Classic for my music and my shuffle for when I workout.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Mine is the clip. Haven't had time to fool with it of late. Thanks for the help I will figure it out soon though. I do know I have to make a play list first.

 Al


----------

